# Joke



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

>AN IMPORTANT LESSON
>
>I was a very happy person. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been
dating 
>for over a year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one 
>little thing bothering me .... it was her beautiful younger sister.
>
>My prospective sister-in-law was twenty-two, wore very tight
miniskirts, 
>and generally went bra-less. She would regularly bend down when she was

>near me, and I always got to see more than I should. It had to be 
>deliberate. She never did it when she was near anyone else.
>
>One day "little" sister called and asked me to come over to check the 
>wedding invitations. She was alone when I arrived, and she whispered to
me 
>that she had feelings and desires for me that she couldn't overcome.
>
>She told me that she wanted to make love to me just once before I got 
>married and committed my life to her sister. Well, I was in total
shock, 
>and couldn't say a word. She said, "I'm going upstairs to my bedroom,
and 
>if you want one last wild fling, just come up and get me."
>
>I was stunned and frozen in shock as I watched her go up the stairs. I

>stood there for a moment, then turned and made a beeline straight to
the 
>front door. I opened the door, and headed straight towards my car.
>
>Lo and behold, my entire future family was standing outside, all
clapping!
>
>With tears in his eyes, my prospective father-in-law hugged me and
said, 
>"We are very happy that you have passed our little test.....we couldn't
ask 
>for better man for our daughter. Welcome to our family!!!"
>
>And the moral of this story is:
>ALWAYS keep your condoms in your car.........

----- End forwarded message -----


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Classic!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA thats good stuff


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

nice


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Love It!
:beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHAH that was a good one...


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

If you ask me, in a year that guy will wish he kept one in his wallet!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Travery said:


> If you ask me, in a year that guy will wish he kept one in his wallet!


AMEN!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is one that I thought was pretty funny:

Brian came home from the pub late one Friday evening stinko drunk, as he often did, and crept into bed beside his wife who was already asleep. He

> gave her a peck on the cheek and fell asleep. When he awoke he found a

> strange man standing at the end of his bed wearing a long flowing
white
robe. "Who the hell are you?" Demanded Brian, "and what are you doing in my bedroom?". The mysterious Man answered "This isn't your bedroom and I'm St Peter". Brian was stunned "You mean I'm dead!!! That can't be, I have so

much to live for, I haven't said goodbye to my family.... you've got to send me back straight away". St Peter replied "Yes you can be reincarnated but there is a catch. We can only send you back as a dog or a hen." Brian was devasted, but knowing there was a farm not far from

> his house, he asked to be sent back as a hen. A flash of light later
he
was covered in feathers and clucking around pecking the ground. "This ain't so bad" he thought until he felt this strange feeling welling up inside him. The farmyard rooster strolled over and said "So you're the new hen, how are you enjoying your first day here?" "It's not so bad"
replies Brian, "but I have this strange feeling inside like I'm about to explode". "You're ovulating" explained the rooster, "don't tell me you've never laid an egg before". "Never" replies Brian "Well just relax and let it happen" And so he did and after a few uncomfortable seconds later, an egg pops out from under his tail. An immense feeling of relief swept over him and his emotions got the better of him as he experienced motherhood for the first time. When he laid his second egg, the feeling of happiness was overwhelming and he knew that being reincarnated as a hen was the best thing that ever happened to him... ever!!! The joy kept coming and as he was just about to lay his third egg he felt an enormous smack on the back of his head and heard his wife shouting "Brian, wake up you drunken bas*ard, you're sh*tting the bed"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:toofunny: :rollin: :beer: 
hahaha


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A little out dated but still good...........

Senior Citizen's letter:

I am a senior citizen. During the Clinton Administration I had an extremely
good and well paying job. I took numerous vacations and had several
vacation homes.

Since President Bush took office, I have watched my entire life change for
the worse. I lost my job. I lost my two sons in that terrible Iraqi War. I
lost my homes. I lost my health insurance. As a matter of fact, I lost virtually everything and became homeless. Adding insult to injury, when the authorities found me living like an animal, instead of helping me, they arrested me.

I will do anything to insure President Bush's defeat in the next election.
I will do anything that Senator Kerry wants to insure that a Democrat is
back in the White House come next year. Bush has to go. I just thought
you and your listeners would like to know how one senior citizen views
the Bush Administration.

Thank you for taking the time to read my letter.

Sincerely,
Sadaam Hussein


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Gohon thats a good one. :toofunny: :beer: :toofunny: :rollin:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Picture of a man with only seconds to live


----------

